# [Solved]Mysql-5.1.49-r1 и SELECT command denied to user

## Ivanich_

На днях в портах появился Mysql-5.1.49, без задней мысли обновился с 5.1.46, после перезапуска оказалось что что ни один юзер заведенный в мускуле не может выполнить даже select, в логах приблизительно следующее:

```
SELECT command denied to user 'exim'@'localhost' for table 'mailbox'
```

первым делом проверил права - вроде бы все нормально, после даунгрейда на 5.1.46 всё снова заработало правильно. Всвязи с этим вопрос: еще кто нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой после апдейта на 5.1.49, или может с 46-й версии что-то кардинально поменяли в мускуле?Last edited by Ivanich_ on Wed Sep 01, 2010 6:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ivanich_

Всё оказалось банально, собрал с gcc-4.4.4 и проблема решилась, до этого было собрано с 4.5.1.

З.Ы. Почти такая же история была с apache и всё изза gcc-4.5

----------

